
Facebook Starting Salaries: What Tech Professionals Can Expect - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/06/27/facebook-starting-salaries-tech/
======
nscalf
I can't vouch to how accurate it is, but I found levels.fyi interesting.

------
6cd6beb
Are people really interested in working for facebook in this climate?

~~~
theflyinghorse
I am knees deep in debt and have to take care of ill family member. More money
solves 99.9% of my problems

~~~
rc_hadoken
Right? I'm getting downvoted but I can't stand it when people born in the west
think their morals matter in the name of surviving and first generation
success. Yeah downvote me, most people would STILL work for facebook me
included. That's a damn good pay cheque.

~~~
jriot
I would not work at Facebook regardless of the paycheck. Granted I doubt they
want a conservative veteran working for them so the feeling is mutual.

------
UMBReate
Somehow as per my experience, I feel quite different when it comes to trusting
the same company, when I'm a user, and when I'm the employee. I find it easier
to be an employee of the company that quite a few users find fishy, but I get
it why some would trust it even less to be good to the workers that they pay,
when they are bad to the users that pay them.

------
mips_avatar
I’m pretty sure the stock grant is vested over 4 years. So quoting the full
stock as year 1 compensation isn’t accurate.

------
akhilcacharya
The bonus number is inflated by the intern signing bonus - which can be
anywhere from $65k to $100k.

It's usually better to just _ask people_ rather than using average salary data
like this. Most people don't negotiate and get very standard offers.

~~~
Zaheer
I think there's still room for compiling aggregate salary data. I'm from
levels.fyi and we get emails all the time about how folks were able to
negotiate higher based on our data. We're entirely crowdsourced which
admittingly can lead to accuracy issues occasionally. So far, feedback from
both companies and users has been that are numbers are quite accurate. I think
one of the most important features we recently released has been the Salary
band pages which show the full spectrum of compensation at a particular level:
[https://www.levels.fyi/salary/Facebook/SE/E3/](https://www.levels.fyi/salary/Facebook/SE/E3/)

I acknowledge we're not perfect, but would love feedback to help us improve.
Majority of the site has been built based on feedback we've collected.

~~~
akhilcacharya
As a former new grad, the YoE and prior experience makes a difference in these
aggregate numbers even within a particular level. If these were more granular
it would be better, but it probably gets better with higher levels.

